# RoseWill BlackHawk Window mod



## de.das.dude (Jul 6, 2013)

Cut out stock side panel and make a window with 3 fans in it.



3D







this is not my case. my first paid job 


stock...


----------



## Udit (Jul 6, 2013)

Finally my case will look amazing


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 6, 2013)

so you found you account


----------



## Frick (Jul 6, 2013)

Was going to say you're only ruining it with a windows, but it already have a window, so carry on.


----------



## Udit (Jul 6, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> so you found you account



I did not have one.
Made a new account 



Frick said:


> Was going to say you're only ruining it with a windows, but it already have a window, so carry on.



Ah well I need a window to flaunt my hardware more easily


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 6, 2013)

Frick said:


> Was going to say you're only ruining it with a windows, but it already have a window, so carry on.



It's a matter of taste but in my opinion hardware is nice to look at, even if it's not latest cutting-edge. And Udit's hardware is nice awesome.

I'd choose a windowed case anytime over a non-windowed one. 
There's also the advantage that you notice immediately when it's time for cleaning.

Nice job d.d.d.


----------



## Udit (Jul 6, 2013)

Black Panther said:


> It's a matter of taste but in my opinion hardware is nice to look at, even if it's not latest cutting-edge. And Udit's hardware is nice awesome.
> 
> I'd choose a windowed case anytime over a non-windowed one.
> There's also the advantage that you notice immediately when it's time for cleaning.
> ...



Thanks a lot


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 7, 2013)

believe me, the hardware he has, anyone would want to show off 
i will make templates for the 50mm curves. my master circle goes upto 30mm dia only


----------



## Udit (Jul 7, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> believe me, the hardware he has, anyone would want to show off
> i will make templates for the 50mm curves. my master circle goes upto 30mm dia only



won't 30mm be enough?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 7, 2013)

no. the small ones you see are 30mm dia


----------



## Udit (Jul 7, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> no. the small ones you see are 30mm dia



oh ok


----------



## d1nky (Jul 7, 2013)

good one DDD!

i recently was asked about doing sleeving jobs etc for someone, so will have to respond to their email!

MOddERs HerE wE coMe!!


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 7, 2013)

fan fest !


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 7, 2013)

1.5hr update

removed mesh. was easy and tool free. just bend the tabs out, and push it out.





then masked it up
front





back





then drew out the outline to be cut.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 7, 2013)

started cutting.



first pass with the wheel





after final pass, one side cut. three more and curves still left.





first curve done, 3 more to go






i could only do the big curves with the dremel, for the small curves i just cut it down across the curve and then filed my way down to perfect.






this is what the screw looks like after painting. only did the head.





edges cleaned and prepped for paint, and painted with high gloss enamel black,






whole thing left to dry





focus on the cut out, its right side up





worked from 4pm till 11 non stop. im realllly tired time for some phood and a well deserved sleep!


other intermidiate/extra pics
http://imgur.com/QcTx1eU
http://i.imgur.com/GXtJ4sp.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/ms5ILWk.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/QcTx1eU.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/sdyo2ee.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 7, 2013)

Nice job Das.

Btw, is that the daily telegraph?


----------



## Udit (Jul 7, 2013)

Amazing Job till Now 

Thanks a Lot Bro 

Respect 

In the Future I'll remember you 

Now I can buy any Cabinet I want in the Future YAY


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 7, 2013)

tigger said:


> Nice job Das.
> 
> Btw, is that the daily telegraph?



yes XD


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 7, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> yes XD



You in india? you can get that paper there?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 7, 2013)

yes we have it. its called The Telegraph here.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 7, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> yes we have it. its called The Telegraph here.



aah, it's a surprise, but i guess they sell it all over the place.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 7, 2013)

yes they do


----------



## d1nky (Jul 7, 2013)

LOL the telegraph!

gj ddd


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 8, 2013)

took off the masking today morning, paint was okay, but the inner side had burrs and i wasnt satisfied with the top left corner, so i filed the whole thing again. and used a card to take off the burrs and paint edges. time for another lick of paint with a sponge.


unmasked. edges dont look good





Final finishing of the edges. defined the top left corner a bit better.
after filing






gave it a lick of paint with a sponge and wet rag. took an hr for this, i wanted it to be perfect.





left it to dry, while i work on the acrylic.


----------



## Udit (Jul 8, 2013)

good job


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 8, 2013)

nice work. but maybe you can use tinted acrylic


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 8, 2013)

no. friend doesnt want that. dont think so.
plus we only get "smoked" acrylic here. and its really dark.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 8, 2013)

umm btw i love big window. if got clean and neat inside it would be great to display


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 8, 2013)

marked off the acrylic










cutting away






cutting done and all filed and smoothed out.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 8, 2013)

pre holes drilled with smaller bit






holes enlarged.






acrylic positioned with the sidepanel, and taped to transfer the bolt hole positions to the sidepanel






holes drilled in steel sidepanel and finished off.
before finishing 





after finishing






time to mate the two together













and it fits 
thats it for now.


----------



## Vario (Jul 8, 2013)

Nice job bro


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 8, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> took off the masking today morning, paint was okay, but the inner side had burrs and i wasnt satisfied with the top left corner, so i filed the whole thing again. and used a card to take off the burrs and paint edges. time for another lick of paint with a sponge.
> 
> 
> unmasked. edges dont look good
> ...



That left top corner was making me OCD as it was you from the sounds of it, much better now and very good work so far


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 8, 2013)

its 2"30am here and just finished the final touches on the physical aspects. only paining and sizing the bolts is left. working since 4pm. my hands are sore  but worth it

rough cutting the fan holes





rough finishing the holes with a file





finished, and the sharp edges smoothed and rounded with 320p filepaper ruler thing.






test fitting with the fan that'll be used





unwrapping the protective film and putting it all together.




very clear stuff





hope you enjoyed it. i will be out of station for 3days, will paint the nuts and bolts tomorrow. That way, they will be be ready for assembly when i come back.

everything wrapped in newspaper and stored. ran out of masking tape too


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice job Das, looking sweet.


----------



## ste2425 (Jul 9, 2013)

Very nice, how did you drill the dip into the bolt holes? Special tool or just a bigger drill bit?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 9, 2013)

Just FYI pop rivets end up being a cleaner look for that style window mod. One of those for future reference things, looks good with the screws however.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 9, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> Very nice, how did you drill the dip into the bolt holes? Special tool or just a bigger drill bit?



i used a round stone bit for that.
Never dip the drill beyond whats reqd. Can snap off.


----------



## Udit (Jul 9, 2013)

Great job Buddy 

Now deliver it Fast


----------



## erocker (Jul 9, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Just FYI pop rivets end up being a cleaner look for that style window mod. One of those for future reference things, looks good with the screws however.



Polished allen-head screws work too.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 10, 2013)

oh yes they do. I love allen screws. Couldnt find then here though.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 10, 2013)

erocker said:


> Polished allen-head screws work too.



True statement. Rivets are easier for me to shoot not like its coming off again.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 11, 2013)

Finished the final touches on this mod

first painted all the nuts and bolts black









i used the oven to make them dry faster XD 10mins at 150C does the trick.


put everything together, it fits and looks nice.





glad i painted it black














all taped up for transport. will add styrofoam boards to absorb some shocks on the acrylic. or ill just take a taxi to deliver it :s


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 13, 2013)

final pictures time


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 13, 2013)

then i went and bought this too :


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 13, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> final pictures time
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd....20x720/969910_551941828205116_773721609_n.jpg
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....0x720/1013109_551941751538457_198801952_n.jpg
> ...


Nice Build DDD


----------



## d1nky (Jul 13, 2013)

DDD ya have to do the rest for him, that side window looks too good for the rest lol


and why are most computers/mods red?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 13, 2013)

d1nky said:


> DDD ya have to do the rest for him, that side window looks too good for the rest lol
> 
> 
> and why are most computers/mods red?



Red and black look good together I guess. One of mine was red and black, was called Black to the core, had a core2duo in it, (you get it?)


----------



## Udit (Jul 13, 2013)

d1nky said:


> DDD ya have to do the rest for him, that side window looks too good for the rest lol
> 
> 
> and why are most computers/mods red?



I'm still in need of a good friend to do the cable management pro as DDD is busy & I'm physically challenged.

I love the colors red & black


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 13, 2013)

dont worry bro, i will let you know as soon as i have some time. even in weekends if possible.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 13, 2013)

Looks awesome. Good work DDD.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 14, 2013)

Nicely done. Saw your post over GN and came here to look. With all the smack we give you over there you are actually a pretty talented guy.

Well done.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 14, 2013)

lol. ill take that as a compliment.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 14, 2013)

You should.


----------



## techtard (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice work ddd, and nice hardware Udit!


----------



## Udit (Jul 15, 2013)

techtard said:


> Nice work ddd, and nice hardware Udit!



thanks bro


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 15, 2013)

now i have a befitting custom title too!! XD


----------



## Udit (Jul 15, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> now i have a befitting custom title too!! XD



you sure do


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 15, 2013)

tigger said:


> Red and black look good together I guess. One of mine was red and black, was called Black to the core, had a core2duo in it, (you get it?)



I see what you did there.


----------



## Udit (Jul 15, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I see what you did there.



what did he do?


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 15, 2013)

Underneath DDD's username you can now see the words "Pro Indian Modder".


----------



## Guitar (Jul 15, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Underneath DDD's username you can now see the words "Pro Indian Modder".













DDD looks very good. Great work, and congrats on your first paying "gig".


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 15, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Underneath DDD's username you can now see the words "Pro Indian Modder".



not that... the poor pun about the core to duo thing made by tigger =.=, he isnt dumb you know....


----------



## Udit (Jul 15, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> not that... the poor pun about the core to duo thing made by tigger =.=, he isnt dumb you know....



exactly


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 15, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> not that... the poor pun about the core to duo thing made by tigger =.=, he isnt dumb you know....



That ^^^^^


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 16, 2013)

Well, I am dumb. I overlooked the quoted text and should have known better. Sorry guys.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 16, 2013)

its ok, we all have our days


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 16, 2013)

splendid DDD (ooohhhh thats shorter and ... also looks cool ...) hum Triple'D naaahhh looks to much wrestler ... aahhh whatever! wonderfull job!


----------

